# Marko Jarik



## Backthenstilltippin14

Iam a clipper fan and i was just wondering would you trade boykins for marko or nene for marko


----------



## NugzFan

Iam a nuggets fan and i was just wondering if you would trade brand for pope or brand for sanchez.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

NugzFan said:


> Iam a nuggets fan and i was just wondering if you would trade brand for pope or brand for sanchez.


Be as sarcastic as you want but if you wouldn't trade Boykins for Jaric, you're an idiot. Ironically...


----------



## nbanoitall

then welcome me to the idiot club. the poisonous frog stays


----------



## kamego

Marko isn't really a fit for Denver in my eyes.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

nbanoitall said:


> then welcome me to the idiot club. the poisonous frog stays


I couldn't think of a better nickname for Boykins than the poisonous frog.


----------



## Timmons

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I couldn't think of a better nickname for Boykins than the poisonous frog.


I'm with ThaRippa. Get Boykins on the next plane back to L.A. for Marko! Boykins is erratic and a liability.

Isn't Marko's last name Jaric? And you call yourself a Clippers fan Backthen14? :banana:


----------



## NOBLE

Would you do Wilcox and Jaric for Hodge and a future 2nd rounder?


----------



## FanOfAll8472

NOBLE said:


> Would you do Wilcox and Jaric for Hodge and a future 2nd rounder?


 If Hodge already signed a contract, he can't be traded for some time (I believe it's a month for rookies). But why would the Clippers do that trade?


----------



## NOBLE

FanOfAll8472 said:


> If Hodge already signed a contract, he can't be traded for some time (I believe it's a month for rookies). But why would the Clippers do that trade?


 They get practically a younger, more athletic Jaric with upside and still fits the Dunleavy mode of players he want - lengthy, defensive minded, versatile.


----------



## NugzFan

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Be as sarcastic as you want but if you wouldn't trade Boykins for Jaric, you're an idiot. Ironically...


i think pope for brand is a good trade for the nuggets. brand is a tough PF while pope sucks. we should do this trade.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

NugzFan said:


> i think pope for brand is a good trade for the nuggets. brand is a tough PF while pope sucks. we should do this trade.


Whatever. Boykins is a joke and you know it. I'd trade him for Jaric in a second.


----------



## nbanoitall

if you read the Denver Post you know what i'm talking about....

before you blame Boykins for shooting so much, you better ask yourself.... Who is telling him to do it. That would be George Karl, the guy you think is going to change him into a passer. Boykins is doing what his coach asks.

to understand his nickname, just watch his nike commercial


----------



## FanOfAll8472

NOBLE said:


> They get practically a younger, more athletic Jaric with upside and still fits the Dunleavy mode of players he want - lengthy, defensive minded, versatile.


 Not proven. Take out Wilcox and it's probably a fair deal.



> Whatever. Boykins is a joke and you know it. I'd trade him for Jaric in a second.


I don't know, I like Boykins as a spark plug off the bench for short spurts. Jaric is the better player, but he has injury concerns.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> before you blame Boykins for shooting so much, you better ask yourself.... Who is telling him to do it. That would be George Karl, the guy you think is going to change him into a passer. Boykins is doing what his coach asks.


Not a chance in hell. In fact, after a game in which Boykins shot us out of the game, Karl all but called Boykins out by name in his post game interview, saying either he stopped shooting so much or he would be yanked from the lineup. Karl has mentioned several times how he doesn't like Boykins dominating the ball. The only person telling Boykins to shoot so much is, well, Earl himself. 



> to understand his nickname, just watch his nike commercial


I understand the nickname. Question is, which team is he poisonous to?


----------

